# JTable aktualisieren  fireTableDataChanged()?



## Gast (19. Okt 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine kleine Tabelle die sieht so aus:



```
String[] columnNames2 = {
				"Titel", "Autor", "Bemerkung"
		};
		
		this.searchResults = new JTable(searchResult, columnNames2);
		searchResults.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
			public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent e) {
				int row = searchResults.rowAtPoint(e.getPoint());
				selectedTitle = row;
				System.out.println(row);
				fillBookInfo(searchResult[row]);
			}
		});
		TableColumn Titel = searchResults.getColumnModel().getColumn(0);
		TableColumn Autor = searchResults.getColumnModel().getColumn(1);
		Titel.setPreferredWidth(250);
		Autor.setPreferredWidth(150);
		JScrollPane scrollPane = new JScrollPane(searchResults);
		scrollPane.setBounds(25, 120, 450, 400);
		tabSearch.add(scrollPane);
	}
```

Jetzt wird der Object[][] searchResult neu belegt ueber eine Funktion. Wie kann ich dafuer sorgen, dass in der Tabelle die neuen Werte abgebildet werden?

Mit fireTableDataChanged() hab ichs nicht hinbekommen. Ein kleines Bisschen Code waer super!

Danke!


----------



## André Uhres (20. Okt 2008)

Dies funktioniert bei mir:

```
private void fillBookInfo(final Object[] rowData) {
    rowData[0] = "Java als erste Programmiersprache";
    rowData[1] = "Joachim Goll u.a.";
    rowData[2] = "3. Auflage";
    ((AbstractTableModel)searchResults.getModel()).fireTableDataChanged();
}
```


----------

